
A feud between France and Italy sums up the deep rift over Europe - howard941
https://qz.com/1548392/a-feud-between-france-and-italy-sums-up-the-deep-rift-over-europe/
======
luckylion
"Trickle Down" Neoliberals vs populists tribunes. With Germany backing France,
I have little doubt over who will come out atop, but it might serve as another
fault line in Europe.

